# Any EMT from Australia?



## Hawaii (Nov 8, 2012)

How the pay up there?


----------



## AUSEMT (Dec 6, 2012)

in Australia EMT doesn't really exist.
there are certificate 4 courses that teach basic skills + cannulation and supraglotic airways that are considered an 'EMT' or rather industrial medic.
on Australia ambulances, we ONLY have highly qualified and educated professional paramedics.

if you are looking to work in aus with the skills of an EMT or even an AEMT or EMT-I your best bet is a mining company or first aid company that does medical coverage at events or for a site.
unless you are a paramedic with about 3 years experience you got little hope getting into the ambulance services besides in outback western Australia.
in saying that, the pay is wayyy better here than the US.
a first aider/EMT can make up to 25 an hour for a mining company, in some rare cases even more and paramedics make around 35 in a good job, about 29 in ambulance services.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Dec 20, 2012)

Paramedic in QLD earns around 80k w/ overtime


----------



## MIT (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends on your area- the base pay rate is about 25/hour as a fully qualified where I'm working but you get good bonuses with overtime and missed meals. The crew I'm working with at the moment say it's a bad fortnight if they go home with less than 2k+ a fortnight


----------



## Michael M (Feb 17, 2013)

*Still Aussie EMTS or Paramedics here?*

Hi,

I work as a kind of Paramedic in Germany and I would like to take a look inside the Australian emrgency medical service. So if anyone of you is working there: I have a few questions.

Thank you!

Michael


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 19, 2013)

Michael M said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work as a kind of Paramedic in Germany and I would like to take a look inside the Australian emrgency medical service. So if anyone of you is working there: I have a few questions.
> 
> ...



Ask away mein deutsche freund

Also checkout this TV series if you haven't already

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb3KtF5HMxg


----------



## Michael M (Feb 20, 2013)

hi negro_puppy,

thank you mate. Perfect: you are speaking german 

The recruits series is the main reason why I take a look now to the australian ems. So my first question is: Is the reality as the series shows it?

I ask because I am deeply impressed of the respect the Paramedics get from the public (in the series). One of the first sentences of the speaker was: "Paramedics, the must trusted profession in Australia..." Is that so?

By the way: If there are issues you don't want to talk about in the public, feel free to send me a pm or mail


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 20, 2013)

Michael M said:


> hi negro_puppy,
> 
> thank you mate. Perfect: you are speaking german
> 
> ...



Yes according to the "Readers Digest" magazine Paramedics are the most trusted profession. This is obviously only the opinion of the people that read the mags.

http://www.readersdigest.com.au/Australias-Most-Trusted-professions-2012

Those TV series are pretty accurate as to what the work is like. People in general respect us and are kind and co-operative. However we are subject to abuse and assaults. I have be punched, spat on and threatened before. It is getting worse over the years. I speak to people who have been in the job for 20 + years and they say respect towards health workers is declining, probably more to do with the attitude of the current generation of youth, coupled with increased drug and alcohol abuse.

Obviously the TV series shows more of the exciting stuff- but it is a good reflection of how we operate here.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 20, 2013)

So you would say the shown pride of the Paramedics on their jobs is also realistic? Or was that the tv-type of statement and a lot of them are tired and disenchanted about the work?

Another Question: Is there any standard text-book for Paramedics in Australia? I am searching for a book with all the common Paramedic vocabulary to practice my english. 

Hopefully I have some day the chance to make an internship in Australias ems. Do you know if this is possible? As a third person on the ambulance or so?

Thank you for yout patience...


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Feb 23, 2013)

Michael M said:


> So you would say the shown pride of the Paramedics on their jobs is also realistic? Or was that the tv-type of statement and a lot of them are tired and disenchanted about the work?
> 
> Another Question: Is there any standard text-book for Paramedics in Australia? I am searching for a book with all the common Paramedic vocabulary to practice my english.
> 
> ...




Yeah many people are proud of their jobs, but at the end of the day its still just a job. But it is a respectable profession to have. There are a mix of people some disenfranchised mainly by things like pay and conditions.

If you PM / private message me with your email address I ca email you a PDF / digital copy of our services clinical manual which includes drugs, coditions and procedures


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey all, I will be visiting Australia for a diving trip the first two weeks of may. my question is what is the best way to get to cairnes? should I fly into Brisbane and take the train north or is there a train from Sydney? are there any sights I should see along the way? and are any of you in those areas and want to meet up, maybe a ride along?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Apr 16, 2013)

socalmedic said:


> Hey all, I will be visiting Australia for a diving trip the first two weeks of may. my question is what is the best way to get to cairnes? should I fly into Brisbane and take the train north or is there a train from Sydney? are there any sights I should see along the way? and are any of you in those areas and want to meet up, maybe a ride along?



Hey, if you are still looking-

Cairns is a looong way to drive. You can fly direct to Cairns from Sydney or Brisbane. that would be your best bet. I have dived with scuba pro in Cairns and they are good.


----------



## brotherskeeper (Apr 17, 2013)

*prices high in Aus*

...prices are also nearly double for goods and services, so higher pay is a red herring....


----------



## socalmedic (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, I booked the flight into Brisbane already. I have three weeks to sight see. I will check out scuba pro.


----------

